# Cannot install, uninstall, or use SystemRestore on Vista. System freezes, hardboot



## CivSoldier52983 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey everyone....usually I browse forums and find my answer over a few hours time, but not this time. No one seems to have the same problem as me. Here it is:

Every time I try to install ANYthing, my computer freezes permanently before the install begins. If it is Windows Updates, it freezes trying to create a Restore Point. Java update = freezes at install page, Windows PowerShell download = freezes initializing Windows Installer. ALSO, I cannot UNinstall anything from Add/Remove Programs (Vista). On top of that, it also freezes trying to start a System Restore. Any time I try to do any of these tasks, the computer freezes, and I have to hard boot it. I've left it for 20 minutes, and the freeze doesn't end lol. If I'm doing anything else though, the computer is fine. I can play online games, browse the net, download music, etc. Oh yea, and downloading is O.K., it's just when it's time to install whatever I downloaded.

I've tested my RAM with Vista Mem Diag Tool, I ran the FULL PSA and found no errors at all. Virus Scan found 1 risk which it deleted that was a tracking cookie from Trackware. Apparently, those are not a big concern. Any help?

I have a Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop on Windows Vista x64 Home Premium SP2, 2.2Gh processor, 4GB RAM, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4330.

No problems for a year until now. Thanks so much for your help in advance. I've fixed a LOAD of computers from browsing these forums, just this time I think I've got a very tricky worm.

Oh, also one forum sounded close to my problem and someone said to use hijackthis. I use the executable on the website, as I cannot install anything. So, here is the log that it gave me. I am savvy, but wouldn't know if anything is bad on this log. I couldn't attach it for some reason:

Oh, also one forum sounded close to my problem and someone said to use hijackthis. I use the executable on the website, as I cannot install anything. So, here is the log that it gave me. I am savvy, but wouldn't know if anything is bad on this log:

```
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 12:16:18 PM, on 7/29/2010
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18928)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbarUser_32.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10h_ActiveX.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Users\Holland J\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\R4MCAI2K\HijackThis[1].exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Shared\SkypeNames.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = [url]http://g.msn.com/USCON/1[/url]
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?Lin[/url]...
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = [url]http://g.msn.com/USCON/1[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?Lin[/url]...
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?Lin[/url]...
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?Lin[/url]...
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: UrlSearchHook Class - {00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - - (no file)
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.4.4525.1752\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_B7C5AC242193BB3E.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Gears Helper - {E0FEFE40-FBF9-42AE-BA58-794CA7E3FB53} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.36.0\gears.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell DataSafe Online] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Online\DataSafeOnline.exe" /m
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [STToasterLauncher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\toasterLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files (x86)\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files (x86)\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Dell Dock First Run.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Dell Dock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.36.0\gears.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Gears Settings - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.36.0\gears.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: ICQ7.1 - {71BFC818-0CED-42D6-9C87-5142918957EE} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ICQ7.1\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ7.1 - {71BFC818-0CED-42D6-9C87-5142918957EE} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ICQ7.1\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - [url]http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/[/url]...
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - [url]http://upload.facebook.com/controls[/url]...
O16 - DPF: {9C23D886-43CB-43DE-B2DB-112A68D7E10A} (MySpace Uploader Control) - [url]http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySp[/url]...
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_15f4e438\AESTSr64.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati External Event Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Dock Login Service (DockLoginService) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~2\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SoftThinks Agent Service (SftService) - SoftThinks - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\sftservice.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Management Client (SmcService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\Smc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (DellSupportCenter) (sprtsvc_DellSupportCenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Audio Service (STacSV) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt64.inf_15f4e438\STacSV64.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Endpoint Protection (Symantec AntiVirus) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Marvell Yukon Service (yksvc) - Unknown owner - RUNDLL32.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 13989 bytes
```


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Before we send you to *Security*, let's first test your hard drive. *Start*>type *cmd*>right-click>*Run as administrator* and run the command *chkdsk /r /f*. It may prompt you to restart, so do so if applicable. It can take as long as 2-3 hours. Good luck and let us know.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Check Temps with SpeedFan --> http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

Run HDD diagnostics --> http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

Remove NIS/ N360 --> http://www.jcgriff2.com/NRT_N360_Removal.html

Turn system restore off -- it will then delete all restore points. Re-boot, turn system restore back on.

Run Microsoft Cleanup --> http://onecare.live.com/site/en-us/center/cleanup.htm

Run MS Tuneup --> http://onecare.live.com/site/en-us/center/tuneup.htm

Back up personal profile folder files - Documents, Music, Pictures, etc... as the next step will be to reinstall Vista to try to get better handle on hardware v. software cause.

How much free space is there on OS drive?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*EDIT: * Please run chkdsk as mentioned by *DT Roberts*

.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Also while you're at it, some event logs would be helpful so we can see where it actually freezes. you can follow the instructions here, using only task #2: http://cid-120d9bfa03f629fd.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!120D9BFA03F629FD!184.entry


----------



## CivSoldier52983 (Jul 30, 2010)

DT Roberts said:


> Also while you're at it, some event logs would be helpful so we can see where it actually freezes. you can follow the instructions here, using only task #2: http://cid-120d9bfa03f629fd.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!120D9BFA03F629FD!184.entry



I tried this link, and one time got the file to download. It says in the download screen it is an .exe, but I had it saved on my desktop and it's an unknown file type. Now, every time I've tried, it says the server is busy and the download won't start.

As for chkdsk /r, it recovered a few "orphaned" files, couple corrupt sectors replaced, but then stalled up at approx. 185k of 205k files.

I was able to download and install Speedfan somehow, although the install was much different than Java, updates, etc. This is making me believe it is just the Windows Installer program. The Windows Installer is used also to remove/uninstall programs in the Control Panel Programs list, and I tried removing "Ask Toolbar" and an Apple prog called "Bonjour". Both of them, it hangs and I have to hard boot, just like installing Java, Windows updates, or attempting System Restore. I cannot even get to the System Restore setup page to disable it.

As for the SpeedFan, Temp1 is in the red at 59deg C, Core 0 and Core 1 are good at 40deg C, and another (the HDD i think) is good at 47deg C. Or so it says lol.


I will now reattempt chkdsk and see if it will go all the way thru, but if anyone has any more advice, please let me know! Thanks so much for all of your help. I cannot quit working on this until it is fixed....it is also somewhat my line of work and it's like a drug to me lol.


----------



## CivSoldier52983 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok, I attempted chkdsk again, and it stopped at the exact same file on Stage 4 of 5. File 185469 of 204k files. I let it wait there for about 25 minutes last time, and 15 minutes this time. Any idea what that could be? I really feel it's a certain tricky bug/virus/worm. Every diag I've tried has come up clean. No hardware or software issues, Device Manager shows no drivers needed; no yellow sign. Maybe I should transfer this thread to Security as suggested earlier?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run HDD diagnostics - 

Start with SeaTools (for DOS) --> SeaTools for DOS | Seagate

Burn ISO to CD with ImgBurn --> The Official ImgBurn Website

ImgBurn - Select "Write image file to disk" -
​http://sysnative.com/screenshots/ImgBurn.png

Boot with SeaTools CD.

If SeaTools comes up OK, run HDD manufacturer's diagnostics --> Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I still agree with John in that the hard drive is at fault. No virus (as far as I know) would stop a *chkdsk*.


----------



## Jhorton (Sep 27, 2010)

Civsoldier
Did you get this fixed? I am having the same issues. I cannot install, uninstall, or use system restore.

Jhorton


----------

